# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Pristupanje Rodi

## mamazika

_edit Mukica: sve o pristupnicama i pristupanju rodi, molim vas, pogledajte na ovom linku: Obavijest: Kako postati RODA? - Sve o pristupnicama i uclanjivanju_


Vrtim se već neko vrijeme po forumu i razmišljam o tome.
Uspjela sam doći do pristupnice - da li se to popunjeno šalje kao attachment na clanstvo@roda.hr ili što :? 
Što je onda potpis - ja nemam onaj elektronski potpis, ne znam baš točno ni što je to ali postoji :? 
Ili nas testirate, pa tko uspije, primljen je :wink: 

Ako može netko tko je nedavno to radio napisati onako kao kuharicu....

_mukica je editirala neispravnu mejl adresu (jako staru) u novu tj. ispravnu_

----------


## ivarica

ako popunjavas pristupnicu u wordu, na mjestu potpisa upises mamazika v.r. 
ako je popunjavas drukcije i saljes faxom ili postom, onda se i potpisujes vlastorucno.
posaljes mail na roditeljirode, dobiti ces od nas potvrdni odgovor (ima par pristupnica na cekanju, molimo za strpljenje, odgovor ce stici  :Smile:  za pristuupanje pridruzenom clanstvu udruge, dobiti ces pristup forumu koji sluzi za rad udruge i priliku za aktiviranje na projektima koji te zanimaju. 

prije svega, potrebno je procitati viziju udruge i biti suglasan s njom-

----------


## mamazika

Ne znam koliko ću se uspjeti aktivirati.
Ali pretpostavljam da će članarina bar malo pomoći. Jako mi je drago što se kod nas netko našao da pokrene ove stvari kojima se bavi Roda.  Šteta što nisam prije vidjela ovaj forum, mnogo toga bi drukčije napravila.

----------


## dorena

dobrodosla u klub onih koji bi puno toga bili drugacije napravili   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
i naravno dobrodosla u udrugu :wink:

----------


## papalina020

Ja sam poslala pristupnicu mailom i još uvijek čekam.

----------


## ivarica

kad si slala?
evica nam taman posla na godisnji, ja cu se ovih dana baviti i njenim inboxom, ali ne bas odma izjutra.
dobit ces potvrdu ovih dana   :Smile:

----------


## ronin

onda bih je i ja voljela dobiti?

----------


## ivarica

ronin, kad si ti slala?

pliz, ako ne dobijete odgovor u nekom razumnom roku, a taj je 2-3 dana, svakako ponovite slanje 

nadam se da ste slale na adresu za pristupnice, a ta je clanstvo@roda.hr

----------


## ronin

ja sam slala još u petom mjesecu ali još nije (bar mislim) bila ta adresa već roda@roda.hr

----------


## ronin

A još sam je i faksirala jer nisam bila sigurna jel došlo!

----------


## jadranka605

ja sam faxirala početkom godine, pa još ništa...
Da pošaljem opet?

----------


## ivarica

ne faxom pliz
saljite na clanstvo mail

i uzmite u obzir da necete dobiti odgovor danas, sad mi je to vec sasvim izgledno

----------


## papalina020

> kad si slala?
> evica nam taman posla na godisnji, ja cu se ovih dana baviti i njenim inboxom, ali ne bas odma izjutra.
> dobit ces potvrdu ovih dana


Mislim u petak veče.Hvala.

----------


## papalina020

Ja isto poslal na roda@roda.hr jer tako stoji u uputama al proslijedim na članstvo.Pozdrav vrijednim Rodinim aktivistima.

----------


## ivarica

daj link na te upute, to je nesto staro

----------


## petarpan

poslala ja pristupnicu u siječnju...dobila i odgovor...ljena i nonšalantna, nisam uplatila, zametnula i ode voz...onda meni šalje mukica mail nedavno da nek izvolim platit (al ljepše upakirano)i natjera me žena da platim i ja platila   :Grin:  
i faksirala ja uplatu skup s novom/starom pristupnicom...i sad mene zanima, jel to to ili čekam da mi netko mejla neku potvrdu?!

----------


## ivarica

ajde pliz mailaj ovo na mail clanstvo@roda.hr
sa svojim imenom i prezimenom

----------


## petarpan

eto mejlala ja odmah drugi dan kak si ti to napisala, aber još nikaj..to je onda to, jel?

----------


## ivarica

pitat cu danas evicu

----------


## petarpan

hvala ivarice  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

ime i prezime ti je ovo koje vidim u mailu?

----------


## petarpan

evo imaš pp

----------

